# Even More Pictures Here



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

My digital camera is eating batteries very fast so I decided to buy a power supply.

Since here we all like watches and women and since it was a previous thread about my favorite Canadian, here is one of my preferences. Althrough she doesn't live in Canada anymore (her parents moved in France when she vas 7), Mylene Farmer was born in Montreal. The background is from the album "Les Mots" a triple CD with some of her best songs. Of course one taste is debatable for women, watches and almost everything but I hope you enjoy.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I had to split because I can't post more images in one post









There it is:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

And some watch-related only:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Adrian,

Please get that watch out of the way.









I can't see the girl.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Like the Universal

Lass ain't bad.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

That's the point. It's a watch forum.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm in the wrong place again.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This is a watch forum?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

That's debatable too!


----------

